# Cavs Promise Gibson?



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1363 

DX, is reporting the Cavs may have promised Daniel Gibson with the 25th pick. Im not sure why Gibson would get a promise at 25, but I guess it isnt a bad fit. I think they could have traded up into the 2nd to get him. Also, I would not promise Gibson, who is a SG, when there is a chance Farmar, Sergio, or Lowry would be on the board when the Cavs pick. 

I am not a big Gibson fan, but Texas doesnt exactly develop their players for the NBA very well. He can def score, so obviously that is a plus for what the fans here have wanted.

I just hate when teams promise a guy who WILL be there when they pick. The reports could be wrong, but I am just saying and I am sure some of you would agree, it isnt smart to promise a guy who will be there when you pick.

Signed,

The Los Angeles Clippers


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Sergio fell to #25 (which I don't think he will), Cleveland would probably take him over Gibson if it came down to that.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

In three years people are going to look back at this draft and see Gibson at 25 and wonder what he did in college that hurt his stock so much. Gibson is going to be a very good NBA player, a solid starter at 1 or 2. He's athletic, can shoot, can handle the ball, but he had problems being selfish and not being a playmaker in college. In the NBA he can't be selfish (or else he'll ride pine), and he won't be needed as a playmaker (especially on the Cavs). Gibson to me is a rich man's Barbosa if his defense is good, and Ben Gordon if he doesn't figure out how to play defense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I will vomit if the Cavs take Gibson over Rodriquez or Lowry particulary Sergio


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't have anything against Gibson, but isn't #25 a bit high for him? He would almost certainly be available early in the 2nd round. 

I mean he's a good player, from what i've seen, but i'd also much rather have Sergio or even Douby.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> I will vomit if the Cavs take Gibson over Rodriquez or Lowry particulary Sergio


Even though im not a Cavs fan, ill be right there with ya...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I mean he's a good player, from what i've seen, but i'd also much rather have Sergio or even Douby.


Exactly what I said. I would take Douby over JJ anyday of the week, let alone Gibson.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He makes more sense for the other team he worked out for...the Rockets. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't think he's a bad fit at all. He's a very good scorer, a SG in a PG's body. But the reason he is a great fit, and his weaknesses could be masked are because of LeBron. He runs the offense, so there is no need for Gibson to be a PG.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> I don't think he's a bad fit at all. He's a very good scorer, a SG in a PG's body. But the reason he is a great fit, and his weaknesses could be masked are because of LeBron. He runs the offense, so there is no need for Gibson to be a PG.


 I think he would be a GREAT second round pick and like you said would be a good fit for the Cavs but a guy like Rodriquez has a lot more potential


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> I don't think he's a bad fit at all. He's a very good scorer, a SG in a PG's body. But the reason he is a great fit, and his weaknesses could be masked are because of LeBron. He runs the offense, so there is no need for Gibson to be a PG.


He has major attitude problems, is overrated, and would be a big reach at 25. The reason Gibson left Texas, is because Barnes moved him to SG and said he wouldnt move him back to PG if he came back anyway.

Gibson is a player where he needs the ball to be the player he is. He isnt a PG and the Cavs could use a guy out there who can handle the ball if they need him to. So it would be pretty obvious to draft someone like Sergio, Farmar, Lowry, at 25 and see if Gibson is there in the 2nd round.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why would you shut it down to get a promise at 25? If that's the case, Gibson is an idiot. If you are good enough to get a promise at 25 then shouldn't you be good enough to get drafted at like..18? Play yourself into some more money dummy.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Why would you shut it down to get a promise at 25? If that's the case, Gibson is an idiot. If you are good enough to get a promise at 25 then shouldn't you be good enough to get drafted at like..18? Play yourself into some more money dummy.


He just did play himself into some money at 25, he was projected 2nd rounder to mid-2nd, now he got 25th. Just did what you said he should do.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> He just did play himself into some money at 25, he was projected 2nd rounder to mid-2nd, now he got 25th. Just did what you said he should do.


Actually, he only worked out for 2 teams, Houston and Cleveland. That isnt playing yourself into some money. I am not sure why the Cavs would promise him, but he did shut down his workouts after only working out for two teams. It doesnt make much sense either way. For him to shut it down after two workouts and for the Cavs to even promise him at 25, after he has only worked out for 1 other team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The only logic would be that he sees Hou and Cle as the best fit for him. Cleveland because we have an opening at PG, Houston probably because it's close to home.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Rumors around the league said the Cavaliers have promised Texas point guard Daniel Gibson that they’d take him with the No. 25 pick.
> 
> A league source insisted on Friday the Cavaliers have made no promises to any players in Wednesday’s NBA draft.
> 
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=281639


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why is it assumed that because he worked out with only the Cavs and Rockets that it must be the Cavs who gave him a promise? Why wouldn't it be possible that the Rockets gave him a promise? Don't they have two draft picks at the end of the first round?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

can he still pull out of the draft?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks for posting that article, Sir Pio.

A WHOLE lot of rumors always surrounds this Cleveland team (LeBron wanting to leave Cleveland, Larry Brown coaching and Gibson being promised). Thank the heavens none of those things were true. But it still doesn't stop the fact it's a little unsettling these rumors constantly follow the team.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for that article, I didnt believe the Cavs promised hiim, but I guess we will find out.

No, he can't pull out of the draft, the deadline has passed.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Waiting through 24 picks makes it impossible to have an ironclad game plan on draft night, but there are some hints the Cavaliers might be hedging their bets for Wednesday's NBA Draft.
> 
> Chatter from some fellow teams and on the Internet has the Cavs seriously looking at University of Texas guard Daniel Gibson with their first pick, No. 25 overall.
> 
> ...



http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/14893175.htm


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I can't believe you guys don't see the perfect fit Gibson is in Cleveland. He's like a rich man's Flip Murray. An unbelievable talent who has been stymied by his inability to be a playmaker, and the Texas system. With LeBron he won't need to be a playmaker; he'll be able to slash and make things happen himself when Bron gets him the ball. He's just an incredible basketball talent, so what if he isn't a pure point, he's a great player and a great athlete.

Ahhhhhhh.... you're all having Dajuan Wagner flashbacks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I can't believe you guys don't see the perfect fit Gibson is in Cleveland. He's like a rich man's Flip Murray. An unbelievable talent who has been stymied by his inability to be a playmaker, and the Texas system. With LeBron he won't need to be a playmaker; he'll be able to slash and make things happen himself when Bron gets him the ball. He's just an incredible basketball talent, so what if he isn't a pure point, he's a great player and a great athlete.
> *
> Ahhhhhhh.... you're all having Dajuan Wagner flashbacks.*


LOL yes we've heard this before. It also bothers me that Texas wasn't a little more successful with all the talent out there. Could be a variety of factors beyond Gibson's control but I would have liked to see more production in terms of numbers/wins then they got. Admittedly this is the limit of my analysis of Gibson as I didnt watch many Texas games


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I can't believe you guys don't see the perfect fit Gibson is in Cleveland. He's like a rich man's Flip Murray. An unbelievable talent who has been stymied by his inability to be a playmaker, and the Texas system. With LeBron he won't need to be a playmaker; he'll be able to slash and make things happen himself when Bron gets him the ball. He's just an incredible basketball talent, so what if he isn't a pure point, he's a great player and a great athlete.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh.... you're all having Dajuan Wagner flashbacks.


I don't think I'm having Wagner flashbacks but to be brutally honest, from what I saw, I wouldn't take Gibson at #25. While he's a nice little player, I don't think he should be taken in the first round. I would consider him a second round steal but a first round reach.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These stats just don't seem that impressive:

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left" width="10%">SEASON</td> <td>MIN</td> <td>PTS</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>TO</td> <td>A/T</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>PF</td> <td>FG%</td> <td>FT%</td> <td>3P%</td> <td>PPS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">2004-2005</td> <td>32.8</td> <td>14.2</td> <td>3.6</td> <td>3.9</td> <td>3.1</td> <td>1.27</td> <td>1.8</td> <td>.3</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>.417</td> <td>.752</td> <td>.398</td> <td>1.40</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">2005-2006</td> <td>33.2</td> <td>13.4</td> <td>3.6</td> <td>3.1</td> <td>1.9</td> <td>1.66</td> <td>1.3</td> <td>.3</td> <td>2.4</td> <td>.405</td> <td>.726</td> <td>.380</td> <td>1.23</td></tr></tbody></table>
I again fully admit I didn't watch Gibson very much at all and I'll give Ferry the benefit of the doubt. However for a guy who could reportedly score his PPG isn't particularly good and that FG% is pretty atrocious


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Freshman year #'s look good to me, for a PG (right out of highschool) can't expect much better than that. But his sophmore year was a clear regression...outside of his A/TO ratio at least.

Maybe Ferry has plans to pick up another early 2nd round pick and get him that way.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, after his freshman year he was a clear lottery pick, but after the sophomore year his status dropped to a second rounder. Basically I don't think either are true, but you can see what he's capable of. I think what happened to him in Texas was a lot like what happened to Rondo in Kentucky. He got frozen out because of problems with the coach and the system. Frankly I don't think Barnes can coach his way out of a paper bag and that's the reason Texas didn't live up to its potential (although they did get to the Elite 8).

Gibson is not a pure point, but his talent is very very, NBA level; he's no Dwyane Wade, but he's that kind of player. Better shooter, not as good of a slasher (but not bad at it).


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

When I was looking through the Cavs 2006 picks, I thought that they could get Gibson with the no. 42 pick or if not, they could've moved up a few spots by trading the no. 55 along with the no. 42...I still think that he's a perfect fit for the Cavs, b/c his strengths are our weaknesses and his weakness are covered up by the teams strengths.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm Draftexpress NOW has the Cavs taking Douby with Gibson going in the second round to Houston.

I think Gibson has a promise from Houston and/or the Cavs but not necessarily a first round one

http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is getting crazy: Draftexpress still has us taking Douby but now Rodriguez is available but we pass up on him!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Draftexpress is better than nbadraft.net but even draftexpress is questionable at times.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I dont see why we arent talking about it, or excited about us maybe taking Quincy Douby he was amazing to watch in the conference tourney. He can light the boxscore up in just minutes, and he plays with alot of heart/passion things you dont find in NBA players. He can not only shoot it but he can slash, meaning spotting up and moving without the ball when its in Lebrons hands something Jones/Snow dont do. 

I'd like that pick if we took him there, he could very well play our back up SG if needed b/c Luke injury problems. Also I dont see why the Cavaliers wouldnt draft Dee Brown in the 2nd round, he was highlyt thought of last draft season.

My thoughts!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wouldn't mind getting Douby: didn't really watch him much but his profile seems like exactly what we need



> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2">Strengths:</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2">
> At 6-3, Douby has excellent size for the point guard position, although his frame is very lean. He has good quickness in the open floor along with the first step and instincts to get by almost anyone at the college level. While not being a freak in the mold of a Rudy Gay or Rajon Rondo or, his basic physical characteristics combined with his outstanding skills with the ball in his hands mean that athleticism will never be an issue in whether or not Douby makes it in the NBA.
> 
> Offensively, Douby is a pure scorer who already has nearly the entire package down pat after just a few seasons of playing organized basketball. His offensive game is extremely advanced and polished at this point, and he’s prone to erupt at any moment for a huge amount of points in a very short amount of time.
> ...



http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?mod=pprof&p=452


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like the fact that he's just started playing organized ball so his basketball skills have room to grow and that he can score shooting or slashing (not a one dimensional offensive player)

Concern seems to me with Hughes and Lebron that he's played in a system where he needs the ball in his hands. Don't know how well he'll adjust with not having the ball. Looks like a definite possibility if he's available.


----------



## TG2000 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey guys I'm a Bulls fan but also a recent Rutgers graduate so I thought I may be able to give a little insight on Douby. Personally I think he would be a great fit on the Cavs and a steal at 25, he might be on par with Redick as a shooter but is much quicker and adept at creating his own shot. He improved every year which is a good sign. He is skinny and short but that will be easier to cover up with the way they game is changing. Concerns about his off the ball game might not be fair considering Rutgers had no option but to let him handle the ball on every possesion because he was that much better than anyone else on the team. He was draining *long* 3's with 2 or 3 guys in his face, with LeBron as his teamate he'll be getting wide open shots. When you take into consideration he led what was possibly the best conference in the nation in scoring and carried an otherwise awful Rutgers into the 2nd round of the Big East tourney, getting him at 25 would be a coup IMO (not to mention he'll take and make big shots!).


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah, after his freshman year he was a clear lottery pick, but after the sophomore year his status dropped to a second rounder. Basically I don't think either are true, but you can see what he's capable of. I think what happened to him in Texas was a lot like what happened to Rondo in Kentucky. He got frozen out because of problems with the coach and the system. Frankly I don't think Barnes can coach his way out of a paper bag and that's the reason Texas didn't live up to its potential (although they did get to the Elite 8).
> 
> Gibson is not a pure point, but his talent is very very, NBA level; he's no Dwyane Wade, but he's that kind of player. Better shooter, not as good of a slasher (but not bad at it).


I'm telling you guys, I am just too good at this sort of thing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm telling you guys, I am just too good at this sort of thing.


Good call. Amazing that Barnes gets all this talent. Don't recruit see how bad his team do with the talent he has. Two NBA starters in Gibson/Aldridge and a bunch of other good college players and they underachieve


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> This is getting crazy: Draftexpress still has us taking Douby but now Rodriguez is available but we pass up on him!


OBTW this still pains me deeply. We coudl have been set in our backcourt for a decade with Sergio, Gibson, and Sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> OBTW this still pains me deeply. We coudl have been set in our backcourt for a decade with Sergio, Gibson, and Sasha


Brown may still pan out. He showed some flashes. I think at worst he is a good combo guard off the bench who can defend. 

Think how much better he looked in summer league than Gibson. He just needs more game experience


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

It's become clear to me that Gibson can be the point guard of the future and isn't just a shooter. Amazing how the ability to break a trap or bring the ball upcourt impresses me so much, but that alone makes him very valuable to LeBron. His confidence is remarkable for a second rounder, he can be a big time player in the league.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm curious, but Gibson isn't a shooter? He's been pretty good to me. I'm as worried as I was when he came out of the league about him being a pure point though. I just don't see it in him. He looks much more diminutive out there in the NBA than he did in college too.

I wouldn't be worried about Brown yet either. Though if he isn't getting minutes halfway through next year though, he may never make it.



Pioneer10 said:


> Good call. Amazing that Barnes gets all this talent. Don't recruit see how bad his team do with the talent he has. Two NBA starters in Gibson/Aldridge and a bunch of other good college players and they underachieve


Regarding Barnes, I now believe he uses his weakness to his advantage in recruiting. He basically tells players that he's not a dominant coach and he only requires a minimal level of effort from superstars, but he'll let them walk all over him and play however and wherever then want. Gibson wanted to prove he was a point, even though he maybe more of a 2, but at Texas he ran point. Ditto for Durant, he wanted to prove he could rebound and be tough, so he played as PF, but on offense off the ball he was basically a passive guard. I need more time to develop this, but that's what I'm thinking now. A lot of the more unspoken stuff here might be said explicitly, or very *wink, wink, nudge, nudge* to the recruits by assistants.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

It's not that he said Gibson isn't a shooter. Rather he said Gibson isn't just a shooter.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Oh sorry guys. I'm drunk. Hahaha, BS excuse 

Anyway, how convinced are you guys about Pavlovic? I haven't watched him all season, so I just don't know. I'm just curious that's all, and this is the only Cavs thread that I'm monitoring.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I really like Pavs. I'm not positive about him being a starter but he's a very productive player. I just wish he were a tad more aggressive at trying to get his own shot. I think he's better when he's aggressive on offense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs fits well with James. Our coach hasn't gotten the best out of him yet. He may be best suited as a sixth man coming off the bench for both the SF and SG.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Brown may still pan out. He showed some flashes. I think at worst he is a good combo guard off the bench who can defend.
> 
> Think how much better he looked in summer league than Gibson. He just needs more game experience


It's not so much a knock on Brown as I think Gibson is our combo guard, Pavs our SF/SG and we still want a "true" point which Sergio would have been.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Regarding Barnes, I now believe he uses his weakness to his advantage in recruiting. He basically tells players that he's not a dominant coach and he only requires a minimal level of effort from superstars, but he'll let them walk all over him and play however and wherever then want. Gibson wanted to prove he was a point, even though he maybe more of a 2, but at Texas he ran point. Ditto for Durant, he wanted to prove he could rebound and be tough, so he played as PF, but on offense off the ball he was basically a passive guard. I need more time to develop this, but that's what I'm thinking now. A lot of the more unspoken stuff here might be said explicitly, or very *wink, wink, nudge, nudge* to the recruits by assistants.


not really true at all especially with gibson. his freshman year gibson was good, but then halfway through the season aldridge went down with a hip injury and pj tucker was ineligible because of grades. so then it became gibson's team. for that stretch he was a ball dominating pg and while he played well, the team had about a .500 record. then the next season when tucker and aldridge were both back gibson struggled with getting everyone involved(decision making was always his biggest problem as a pg) and barnes actually moved him off the ball to still take advantage of his shooting and defense since he was playing pretty bad as a pg.

that's why the cavs were the perfect team for him to go to. there are a lot of other teams in the leauge where gibson would have struggled a lot. but on the cavs he isn't relied on for his decision making and he isn't relied on to be the primary ball handler while still being able to guard opposing pgs.

a little off topic, but i think rick barnes really might be the most underrated coach in college basketball. everyone rips on him like he can't coach at all but he's done a really good job at texas. most of this is probably because so many people seem to like bill simmons and for some reason he decided to hate barnes when he fell in love with durant. and that never really made sense. the texas offense this year was mainly have augustin bring the ball up the court and then let durant do whatever he wants with abrams coming off the screens to hit 3s when he was open. and that's basically it. durant was the best offensive player in college and barnes just let him do his work with some help from abrams and augustin. and that worked pretty well until augustin had the worst game of his life in the 2nd round.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ Nimreitz was saying he despised Barnes's coaching before Durant got to Texas. Look at the date of his eariler posts from this thread


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> ^ Nimreitz was saying he despised Barnes's coaching before Durant got to Texas. Look at the date of his eariler posts from this thread


i know. i'm just saying that most of the talk of barnes being a terrible coach has been after bill simmon's started saying it.

i'm sure a huge recruiting point in getting durant was that the entire team was going to be gone from the year before so durant would get to do pretty much whatever he wanted, yet there still was going to be enough talent on the team to be a good team. that wasn't true with gibson though and when he started struggling at pg his sophomore year, they moved him off the ball.


----------

